# Alternative to Rice



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi there,

Just a quickie, im kinda sick of having white rice and chicken.

I dont like brown rice and i know white rice isnt helping the fat levels..

what else could I have with chicken ??

what do you have?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet potato...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

what boiled? baked? how do you usually have it?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I have it like a jacket. 5-7 mins in the micro depending on size then 10 mins in the oven on 200. I'm no chef so I don't know if i'm cooking it right but it all goes down the same hole as far as i'm concerned!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

quinoa is very high on protein, bulgar wheat, couscous, buckwheat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CousCous is a great alternative...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Basmati rice has a good GI rating.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What about wholemeal pasta ? Or jacket spud? Not sweet potato as its vile


----------



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

Roasted Sweet Potato

Try this...

Chipotle-Glazed Roast Chicken with Sweet Potatoes

Ingredients:

4 sweet potatoes (10 ounces each), peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces

2 1/2 tablespoons olive oil

4 chipotle chilies in adobo sauce, minced

2 garlic cloves, minced

2 tablespoons honey

2 teaspoons cider vinegar

1 1/4 teaspoons salt, plus additional to taste

1 teaspoon cumin

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (2 pounds), rinsed and patted dry

Chopped cilantro, for garnish (optional)

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. In a medium bowl, toss the sweet potatoes in the olive oil and scatter on the bottom of a roasting pan. Roast for 15 minutes.

In a small bowl, mix together the chilies, garlic, honey, vinegar, salt, cumin, and cinnamon to make a paste. Rub the paste evenly over each breast.

Place the chicken breasts on top of the sweet potatoes and roast until the chicken is just cooked through, about 25 to 30 minutes. Serve garnished with cilantro if desired.

Nutrition info:

Calories: 407

Protein: 38g

Carbohydrate: 45g

Fat 8g: (1.3g saturated)

Fibre: 6g

More recipes available at Recipes for bodybuilders - Recipes for BodyBuilders


----------

